# Ubuntu to get visual refresh with Hardy Heron



## Dark Star (Jan 15, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/1648/Ubuntu-8-04-a-k-a-Hardy-Heron-2.pngThis propose of hardy theme suggests to Ubuntu 7.10 use the beautiful new Clearlooks engine with subtle changes in the color, selected menu item and in the gnome main-menu. So take a look at the _may be_ future theme of Ubuntu Hardy Heron 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4577/ubuntu-hardy1.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4578/Ubuntu_Mockup_Hardy_Heron_by_willwill100.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4579/Ubuntu_8_04_GUI_Design_Idea_by_Mossblaser.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11262_0xojj/mockup2.jpg  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11261_szgmd/mockup3.jpg​*

GTK Transparent theme design ..  New theme engine for Linux

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4580/murrine_rgba.png​
For All Icon/Wallpaper and other Artwork : Ubuntu Wiki*


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Beautiful *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 15, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! *img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 15, 2008)

cool *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## utsav (Jan 15, 2008)

OO la la


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 15, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png
superb!
but will the dock be a part of standard desktop?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ I doubt that


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 15, 2008)

well well well

Looks like this one is gonna create more hype


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

clear the brown theme pleasE


----------



## utsav (Jan 15, 2008)

??


----------



## Rahim (Jan 15, 2008)

Baap re!!! Ek Dum Jhakaas 
With these themes the Desktop with look awesome. Just hope that New Features would be the real reasons for its download & install rather than these
Visual Delights!!!
I am wondering(thinking ?) about the new and improved features for Hardy, as i am soooo satisfied with Gutsy , except my Scanner(Lexmark X1185) doesnt work in Gutsy 

@praka: They will not do that


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 15, 2008)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


Now no one is gonna buy Vista just for the "Looks"


----------



## Rahim (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ Vista is forced on People when they buy a new system  So kinda buying goes out of the Window. M$ uses its reach and $$$ to put Vista down the throat of the people.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 15, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^^ Vista is forced on People when they buy a new system  So kinda buying goes out of the Window. M$ uses its reach and $$$ to put Vista down the throat of the people.



Agreed. But one must try and refrain from purchasing Vista, until absolutely necessary. 
Here's the 11th commandment:
_Thou shalt not use Vista until and unless Bill Gates personally gifts you a copy._ - and avoid piracy


----------



## Rahim (Jan 15, 2008)

^ hehehhehe


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 15, 2008)

lol~

I use WIn Only for Gamig and XP SP2 does the job pretty well.


----------



## utsav (Jan 15, 2008)

Xp will rule till 2010
 and many will switch directly to vienna .vista is flop like windows 2000


----------



## Garbage (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow !!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 15, 2008)

cool...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2008)

utsav said:


> Xp will rule till 2010
> and many will switch directly to vienna .vista is flop like windows 2000


Vista,flop!!
u must be kidding
Vista Roxxxx.
BTW the new look of 'oobooontoo' is great.
whre is my copy??


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2008)

WOWWWWWWW
This is simply great......


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW! Excellent OS 
I really want it ASAP

^^ congrats for ur 300th Post, Gagan


----------



## max_demon (Jan 15, 2008)

ubuntu pwnes


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Vista,flop!!
> u must be kidding
> Vista Roxxxx.
> BTW the new look of 'oobooontoo' is great.
> whre is my copy??


sry dude!dont get offended!Vista is a flop already,even Sp1 *may* not rescue its market!as of now,vista sales are depending on the M$ bullying the hardware esp laptop/desktop manufactures to must bundle vista on their products!-this is reality dude!think!then why did they released sp3 for win xp when M$ openly claims that xp support is ending  even major OEM pc manufacturers like dell are allowing downgrading option from vista to xp


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 16, 2008)

Amazing, pretty neat, hope the mock-ups get materialized 



> *Cimitan* used RGBA colormaps to implement the feature and says that, _with only 10 or 20 extra lines of code_, translucency can easily be added to other theme engines that support RGBA. from here


Lolz and now how many years and lines did M$ add to get the translucency in Vista?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^ Yeah thats coz people's ignorance is taken for granted!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

well,M$ will include that in "singularity"


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Vista,flop!!
> u must be kidding
> Vista Roxxxx.



yeah...for gamers 

OMG...Ubuntu rocks !!! awesum


----------



## faraaz (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in looooove!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> _Thou shalt not use Vista until and unless Bill Gates personally gifts you a copy._ - and avoid piracy


I still wouldn't

Please don't get fanboyism and Vista in this thread. Neither belong here.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## bikdel (Jan 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> sry dude!dont get offended!Vista is a flop already,even Sp1 *may* not rescue its market!as of now,vista sales are depending on the M$ bullying the hardware esp laptop/desktop manufactures to must bundle vista on their products!-this is reality dude!think!then why did they released sp3 for win xp when M$ openly claims that xp support is ending  even major OEM pc manufacturers like dell are allowing downgrading option from vista to xp



offtopic: well Windows 2000 sp4 came around 3 years ago... That was like 5 4 years after XP was released.. so according to you XP may have been a flop and ms offered service packs to Windows 2000 ..
anyway no offenses 

yeah this hardy heron really ROXXXXX


----------



## x3060 (Jan 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> Xp will rule till 2010  and many will switch directly to vienna .vista is flop like windows 2000



Win 2000 is not a flop , but ME is , infact 2k was the best IMO, if only they have a SP5 , unfortunately it aint gonna happen. any ways back on topic


@darkstar, mate thats one hell of a desktop. *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png
aah , the black beauty.....


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 17, 2008)

Although I love Ubuntu and the Eye Candy. I really don't think that Eye Candy was what Heron needed. Personally it needs a lot more functionality improvements if you were to ask me. Improved Mobile Connectivity, Better H/W support, Increased User friendliness (I'm talking from the Troubleshooting aspect.)  etc. Just my personal Opinion though.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 17, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Improved Mobile Connectivity


+1 for that.
I hope my Lexmark X1185 Scanner gets working in Hardy.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

wireless,printer supports are the first priority for Linux community.Hope the billionaire mark shuttleworth and his company cannonical can persuade those hardware companies to open drivers for FOSS community and hence without the need of ndiswrapper or pluginwrapper,we ,the Linux users should have our hardware supported!.

Also,rather than focuzing on all customized spins of ubuntu,cannonical and Ubuntu Community should keep their work on Ubuntu-Gnome.

Let others control and keep the kde,xfce distros !why the pain of maintaining 3 distros!already kubuntu is heard a lil buggy!.give to kde/xfce community to keep kubuntu,xubuntu etcetra.

already kde debian distros are available like simply mepis which is really easy to use!and is direct debian based with new versions.


----------



## aditya_v (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, graphical updates are cool. But I am more excited with Pulse audio.. It would really take sound to the next level.. 

I am using pulse audio for Gutsy and it has brought life back to sennheiser 's


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2008)

^well I am using pulse audio in my debian sid and it is really better sans the problem of gecko based browsers crashing with latest flashplayer9+pulse audio,when u right click flash object to click "settings" option


----------



## aditya_v (Jan 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^well I am using pulse audio in my debian sid and it is really better sans the problem of gecko based browsers crashing with latest flashplayer9+pulse audio,when u right click flash object to click "settings" option



Well, i use noscript to make sure no flash thingies work anyway.. and I would , anyday try go with muuuchhh better sound than some flash animation..

There is one thing though.. the incrmenting volumes, or adjusting equaliser takes effect after a delay.. it sometimes really bugs me.. being a audiophile that i am.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^no delay for me!.its easy setting up pulseaudio in sid!


----------



## vish786 (Jan 21, 2008)

is it available for download(any alpha/beta version would work for me) ??

anyways, I got the link *Download*


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 24, 2008)

wow very refreshing screen .....nice luks...ony beta released so far na?this is really a makeover.nice


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 25, 2008)

Edit: Added 2 new Mockup .)


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 25, 2008)

Great... but I'm happy with OpenSuse 10... 

And yes, KDE 4 is Great...


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 26, 2008)

That is some nice eye-candy.!
Has anyone tried the beta version of Hardy Heron here.?How much different is it from Gutsy Gibbon.?


----------



## vish786 (Jan 26, 2008)

@dark star, hardy is numbered as 8.04... ur first post confused me & downloaded something else.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah shashwat, I actually couldn't get whats this:


> This propose of hardy theme suggests to Ubuntu 7.10 use the beautiful new Clearlooks engine with subtle changes in the color, selected menu item and in the gnome main-menu.



Hey shashwat, where are your customization threads huh? We are missing that pal!


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ That means the themes are based on Ubuntu Hardy while using Ubuntu Gutsy as the main pimping Os to make it look like hardy... Ubuntu Customization Guide v2


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 26, 2008)

Abe not that guide, i mean your beautiful desktops in the desktop showcase threads


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 5, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5012/Media%20Mockup.png

A media Player Mockup .. I guess this is fake


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 5, 2008)

> A media Player Mockup .. I guess this is fake


hope not.its damn cooool.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

^^^ It is fake


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Whoa!! Is that Ubuntu???
When will it be released?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Whoa!! Is that Ubuntu???
> When will it be released?


If you want somthing similar (audio player) you can try songbird. It may be buggy since its still not a final release but worth a try


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

EDIT: Look at songbird here and screenshots. The screenshot shown above is modelled on songbird: *www.songbirdnest.com/


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

the theme is too dark


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^ Thats the default songbird theme but it can be changed via skins (or feathers as they call it).


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

^^I dont want that songbird thing... I'd like to use that transparent thing shown in the first page.. (last pic)
Is it possible in Ubuntu 7.10?


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 6, 2008)

that is the development version of new murrine gtk2 engine.not yet released.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

Not yet, it was just a prototype.
Besides, I read on Cimi's blog that, for the engine to work as in the screenshots, applications have to be modified.
So, guess it may take some time before we get to use it everyday.

Regards,
ray


----------

